# Meld / FileMerge



## heroe (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
je cherche un équivalent a Meld sur mac qui pourrait prendre en compte SVN (ce n'est pas le cas de FileMerge)

Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Guiffy: http://www.guiffy.com/download/download.html


----------



## heroe (6 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Guiffy: http://www.guiffy.com/download/download.html



1er test, 1er bug... ->poubelle 

d'autre idée ? je tente une install de meld avec port... mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Sinon il y aussi ça: http://www.araxis.com/merge_mac/
Perso, j'utilise l'utilitaire d'Apple FileMerge.app et pour le reste, les lignes de commandes.


----------

